# Bear Hunting Advice



## WhitetailNWalleye (Jul 20, 2019)

Hey guys, I put in for my first bear point this year. From my understanding it typically takes 4 to 5 years to be selected for a hunt. I did not apply for the drawing this year as I have no idea what I would do even if I was lucky enough to be selected. I was hoping you guys might be able to help me with that. 

Do most guys hunt bear on public or private land? Should I start looking into leases or outfitters? I would like to kind of start throwing a plan together, and I don't know anyone who bear hunts. Any advice is appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey W&W, welcome to bear hunting. This is pretty much how it starts for most of us.



WhitetailNWalleye said:


> Do most guys hunt bear on public or private land?


Most hunt on public land. There is a great deal of it up north and a fair amount of that is good-decent bear habitat. Having large areas to work with enables you to have a two or three baits set far enough apart so that you can draw a variety of bears in. 


WhitetailNWalleye said:


> Should I start looking into leases or outfitters?


Good question. Should you? Maintaining bait stations for awhile before your hunt starts will involve driving to your stations as well as coming up with bait to place there. I think it's a great way to spend the end of the summer. But work and family obligations can pull you away from it. Outfitters can help with that at a price. Some guys think if you are going to pay an outfitter it makes more sense to go to canada. Assuming the border reopens I guess. 

The trend these days is to do it yourself. It can cut costs and free up money for other adventures. But, you'll need to know a little about bear habits and do a fair amount of scouting. If you have a zone in mind maybe combine some fishing or bird hunting with scouting and learn an area and ID spots you might like to place bait stations. Then when you draw you'll be ahead of the game.

You mentioned points so I'll ask if you know that each BMU has different point requirements? They are listed on the DNR's bear hunting site.

Good hunting!


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

The DNR offers a bear seminar. Give it a try.



DNR - Mitchell State Park - Bear Hunting Clinic, Aug. 7


----------



## WhitetailNWalleye (Jul 20, 2019)

Nostromo said:


> Hey W&W, welcome to bear hunting. This is pretty much how it starts for most of us.
> 
> 
> Most hunt on public land. There is a great deal of it up north and a fair amount of that is good-decent bear habitat. Having large areas to work with enables you to have a two or three baits set far enough apart so that you can draw a variety of bears in.
> ...


Thanks Nostromo! This was an awesome and very insightful response. I think after reading your post and thinking it over I will likely try to do it myself on public. I did notice that there are different point requirements for different areas. I like fishing, so I could definitely take advantage of scouting and baiting trips to enjoy some of the lakes in the U.P. I was thinking maybe somewhere around the Newberry area? Not dead set on that though. 

Thanks for the advice Luv2, I will definitely check that out when I get some free time.


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

A buddy of mine attended the Bear Seminar a couple years ago. He said it was extremely informative for a first time hunter. Tons of info for DIY'ers and info from CO'S about the legal aspects to boot. He felt the time was well worth it.


----------



## WhitetailNWalleye (Jul 20, 2019)

Biggbear said:


> A buddy of mine attended the Bear Seminar a couple years ago. He said it was extremely informative for a first time hunter. Tons of info for DIY'ers and info from CO'S about the legal aspects to boot. He felt the time was well worth it.


Thanks Bigbear! I'm definitely going to look into it .


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

Look up Bernie Barringer bow hunting road on the great tube (YouTube). Guides in Michigan aren't hugely expensive compared to other states so you could look them up too.


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

If you are getting your first point this year you have some time to figure it out, for me it's not all about killing a bear so I am a DIY'er. Even doing a UP hunt you can spend the weekends prior to the opening to travel on Friday and return Sunday to save vacation days, collect bait during the week, bait a few spots to start and focus on the ones that make sense as opener gets closer. I think I enjoyed the time scouting and baiting as much as the hunt. I may be wrong but I feel using a guide would be like... show up the day before the hunt hand over cash, have them walk you out to a stand then pick you up later.


----------



## Brent J. Clark (Sep 17, 2020)

The rivers are the bear highways. they're always looking for beavers. i generally place my baits about 1/2 mile from a river. Pinch points or funnels between two lakes on bear trails are really effective. good luck.


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

Funny I'm always looking for beaver too. I'm thinking wrinkles is living on the river, as there is many beavers in the area. Just need a tag. We will see.


----------



## WhitetailNWalleye (Jul 20, 2019)

Thanks for more great advice guys! I do think I will probably just do it DIY instead of going with a guide. I do feel like just letting a guide do it would take some of the fun out of it. I know I'm probably 4 years away from drawing, I just figured it's never to early to start the learning process. When we vacation in the yoop over the next few years I might adventure in and around some areas and start looking for bear sign. That way when it gets closer I might already have some spots to run bait and cameras! Thanks again guys.


----------



## Brent J. Clark (Sep 17, 2020)

try and find a nuisance trapper in your area. he might be able to help out with a few beavers. I find where their moose, their's big bears. good luck.


----------

